

Great software engineer quote that I've read  - bolshchikov

Many of my non-CS friends think that if I like to code - I am insane. Here, what I've read today.
"I do spend about 50% of my time writing code. I really need to have a few solid hours each day hacking in order to stay sane."
- Matt Welsh, 
Google Tech Lead Manager/Software Engineer
======
jaachan
The Tao Of Programming, Chapter 2, section 1:

    
    
      Thus spake the master programmer:
    
      ``After three days without programming, life becomes meaningless.''
    

<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html>

